# favorite place for gills?



## spfldbassguy

everybody has a place close to the house that's not very big but it holds good sized fish.since i'm from springfield i would say my favorite place to catch gills is at old reid park.it gets hit extremely hard but there's lotsa gills there.there's some nice n big uns in there too.i use waxworms half the time and the other half i'm using artificial lures.getting a nice sized gill on a pole with 4lb line is fun but i'd like to try 2lb line on my microspin.


----------



## chaunc

After last year, its Ky lake. Went there in may and had the time of my life catching 9 to 11" gills and 10 to 13" redears. Its a long way to go for me but catching over 200 gills a day and throwing back 8" gills is worth the 12hr drive. I posted pictures last year but will post them again if you'd like to see them.


----------



## timmyv

Chaunc, I would like to see them!


----------



## chaunc

If we can catch the bite like we did last year, i'll have some new ones for you. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## ohiotuber

Ponds with my fly rods & I'm in Heaven!
Mike


----------



## spfldbassguy

nice day on the lake.good pics.


----------



## swordfish

Way to go Chaunc, that is impressive. Filleting all those bad boy's has to be impressive too. I look forward to more of your post's , I love panfishing too, you got the bar set so high i can walk right underneath it . Good luck to you . And keep them pic's coming.


----------



## Puddle Jumper

this might sound dumb but do you go on ky lake to get them nice blue gills. Is there a camp or lodge that you to.


----------



## chaunc

Puddle Jumper said:


> this might sound dumb but do you go on ky lake to get them nice blue gills. Is there a camp or lodge that you to.


Yes we do go on KY lake to get the gills. Not sure what you mean on the second one.


----------



## chaunc

swordfish said:


> Way to go Chaunc, that is impressive. Filleting all those bad boy's has to be impressive too. I look forward to more of your post's , I love panfishing too, you got the bar set so high i can walk right underneath it . Good luck to you . And keep them pic's coming.


That was 2 diffrent days. We did have a day with over a hundred gills cleaned tho. Took almost 3 hours to do em.


----------



## swordfish

Chaunc, i was wondering how do you keep your knife sharp while doing that many ,and what kind of knife do you use?


----------



## Puddle Jumper

Guess I should have my post before I sent it. Just were you fish at there and if there a certain place that you stay at. Like what part of the lake do you fish. Do you take a boat or do you fish from shore.


----------



## chaunc

swordfish said:


> Chaunc, i was wondering how do you keep your knife sharp while doing that many ,and what kind of knife do you use?


I use an older model american angler that i've had for 12 years now. Still running strong. My buddy gave me a sharpener he got free when he ordered one for himself and it works great on those serrated blades. It's called a Samurai Shark. Google it and see if they still offer 2 for around $15 or so.


----------



## chaunc

Puddle Jumper said:


> Guess I should have my post before I sent it. Just were you fish at there and if there a certain place that you stay at. Like what part of the lake do you fish. Do you take a boat or do you fish from shore.


I fish the kentucky end of the lake. I stay in Aurora and launch at Kenlake or johnathon creek ramps. Both are public and free. Theres a lot of places to stay in the area. Check out www.kentuckylake.com and pick a hotel or motel in the area you want to fish. Only takes us 10 minutes to get to the launch ramp.


----------



## BIG J LAV

Pine Lake holds some great gills
________
Mercedes-benz c111 specifications


----------



## TheCream

Chaunc, those are some HOSS gills and redears! A local lake here in SE Ohio has some redears, and they don't get quite that big but they put up a heckuva fight when you get a decent one. Those had to be a blast to catch...and eat.


----------



## chaunc

BIG J LAV said:


> Pine Lake holds some great gills


You aint kiddin. Couple seasons ago, my buddy Ron had a pass, and took me over for a day. I only kept 10 gills but they were all 10" and better. We caught some big crappies too.


----------



## tybo

Come June the big gills bite good in the reservoirs around here.10 inchers aren't uncommon and 30 a day.Lasts about 4-6 weeks and I think i've got most the good spots figured out.Getting excited just seeing all those pics of your fish, but I'm still fishing for the walleyes.


----------



## elwood223

after reading the responses about ky lake, i grew up on lake barkley. you can catch some monster gills and warmouths on lake barkley in little river. the beds are easy as hell to spot. they're usually on a north sand/mud bank and you can actually see the beds they are so shallow. 

i just don't feel like driving 5 hrs to go anytime soon.

barkely is a lot shallower than ky lake making the beds pretty easy to find if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## chaunc

Just got back from Ky lake and it's still my favorite place for gills and redears. Here's why.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0011-2.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0005-17.jpg


----------



## coman61

Them are some real nice fish Chaunc. I may have to make a run to KY lake.


----------



## rebel417

Chaunc where if you don't mind me asking did you get a catch like that? I am just wondering cause I go to Spencer Lake in or around the Wellington area. I mean it's not that I do badly there, it's that I would like to catch more keepable fish than 1 out of every 5 or so fish.

Later,
Rebel417


----------



## chaunc

Ky lake this year. 





























































Its a long way to travel just to catch bluegills and redears but its worth every penny that i spend for the trip. If GOD spares me for another year, i'll be there again in May 2010.


----------



## Pole Squeezer

Went to a favorite campground in ravenna recently looking for these giant redears i used to catch. Couldn't find them, only medium ones... i guess they're fished out.. great pics chaunce, i've driven by both ky lake, and barkley, and often wished i could wet a line. how much are the out of state licenses?


----------



## chaunc

Pole Squeezer said:


> Went to a favorite campground in ravenna recently looking for these giant redears i used to catch. Couldn't find them, only medium ones... i guess they're fished out.. great pics chaunce, i've driven by both ky lake, and barkley, and often wished i could wet a line. how much are the out of state licenses?


Not sure about the yearly but we get a 7 day for $25.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

My Backyard:
There aren't very many places you can fish from shore and get this many keeper gills 
















In Two Days


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

There is some quarries here in Central Ohio that used to put out some monster gills but things have slowed down there as of late.


----------

